# Quart beer from REYMANN BREW.  West Virginia



## botlguy (Dec 16, 2010)

Last one for tonight, maybe.

 Embossed: REYMANN BREWING Co. WHEELING, W. VA. in a slug plate. Base: D.O.C. - Has blob top. a Baltimore Loop closure and is in excellent condition but with some stain and scratches. Rarity please! Wouldn't mind an opinion of value also


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 17, 2010)

very common, $10 or so


----------



## botlguy (Dec 17, 2010)

Thank you very much for the input. It's tough to know rarity / value of local interest stuff. If this were from my home town or adopted home town it would be worth at least $200.00. So, if anyone is interested the price is $10.00 + mailing cost.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello Jim,

 Blessings and a special WAW-WAW to you for your efforts to help your friend. It may not be a high end beer, but it sure do have some history.  Here's a few other examples to start with:









 "#4
 Aqua
 Quart
 Export
 Blob
 Private Mold
 "1" on base

 ******************& #5
 *********************Amber
 *********************Quart
 *********************Export
 *********************Baltimore Loop
 *********************Plate Mold
 *********************"1" on base" respectively, plus many other examples, including "Agents" Thanks to Bruce Mobley. 

 But _not_ the elusive Diamond.

 "WHEELING'S FIVE BREWERIES

 And their Annual Product -- Extensive and Modern Establishments of Steady Growth

 Not the least productive of Wheeling's manufacturers, by any means, is the brewing of beer and ale. This industry is one of the oldest in the city, but never until recent years did the breweries assume the vast proportions they now bear. With the growth of the country they have extended their trade and increased their capacity until now their are few cities which possess as extensive establishments. Few cities of Wheeling's population can show an annual production of 278,000 barrels of beer and ale, yet this city's product in the year ending June 30 last was somewhat in excess of these figures.

 The trade of these establishments, three which manufacture beer and two ale, extends in all directions for a hundred miles, and reaches much territory more naturally covered by the breweries of larger cities, even entering into competition with some famous beers at their own homes and meeting with considerable success. The high and even quality of Wheeling beer is admitted everywhere, and the beverage is popular, never losing its hold were it has once been introduced and fairly tried. The good quality of the Wheeling beer is established by the success with which it holds the home market. Its purity can be vouched for by anybody who has ever inspected the process of its manufacture in the breweries. It is made of hops and barley, and none of the adulterations which cheapen the manufacture are employed.

 The locality is a favored one for brewing, the surrounding hills furnishing the extensive cellars and caves necessary for the proper preparation and storage of malt liquors...

 ...REYMANN BREWING CO.

 The Leading Manufacturer of Beer in this Section

 Of the entire product of the five Wheeling breweries in the year ending last June, a great deal more than half was turned out by the Reymann Brewing Company at its extensive brewery at "Manchester," over the creek. At the head of this company is that well-known liberal and public spirited citizen, Mr. A. Reymann, whose munificence has given the city many of her most valuable institutions. Mr. Hermann Grimm is Secretary, Mr. Fred Happy, Manager, and Mr. Charles Schmidt, Assistant Manager. The brewery was founded and built up by Mr. Reymann. The brewery, on Wetzel street, at the east end of Seventeenth street, is one of the handsomest in architectural design and style of finish in the country and is completely fitted up with all the late improved appliances for the different processes. The difference departments are roomy and conveniently arranged, and everything is kept scrupulously clean. The machinery and appliances have been introduced without regard to cost, the only thing kept in view being the obtaining of the best results. The ice machines have a capacity for cooling as much beer as the brewery can turn out if pushed to it utmost capacity -- considerably more than its production last year.

 The company has also an extensive bottling department, where its popular beer is bottled for local use and for shipment where beer in barrels cannot be used to advantage. It is in special demand in the "no license" counties of West Virginia and adjoining states.

 The company has an agency with ice houses and extensive capacity for storing and handling beer at Piedmont, on the B. & O. road, and others at points where its trade can be centralized. A new building is now in process of erection, and considerable improvements are in view." From.






 "Reymann Brewing Company
 The Reymann Brewing Company of Wheeling was the state's largest and most successful pre-Prohibition brewery. It began as the P.P. Beck Brewery in 1847. Beck formed a partnership with A. Reymann which continued until 1863 when Reymann gained full ownership.

 A small sales book lists the Reymann depots in several cities in Ohio, West Virginia, and Pennsylvania, including Charleston, Huntington, Canton, Marietta, Pittsburgh, and Erie. The brewery produced as much as 28,000 barrels of beer in the early teens. 

 The Reymann company's bottling department employees worked with engineers from the Studebaker Corporation to design a beer truck (picture not yet available). The truck proved so successful that it was featured in an early edition of the Western Brewer [an industry publication]." From.

 "THE BREWING INTEREST IN WHEELING.

 To historically review the dawn or subsequent development of man's appreciation for ale and beer, would be no sinecure achievement, suffice it to say that since the arrival of the earliest pioneers in this section, brewing, in some shape, has ever held its own. But the nutritious and palatable blending of malt and hops found little difficulty in fascinating the popular taste, even our grand-fathers were free to extol the merits of "John Barleycorn." We cannot, with any degree of certainty, venture an opinion as to who brewed the first ale in this section, but believe we are not far out of the way in saying that Mr. P. P. Beck, founder of Reymann's brewery, was the first beer brewer here, and Mr. Louis Keller, (still living,) was the pioneer saloonist who dispensed it at retail, in a humble premises, located at the southern end of the creek bridge. Upon the introduction, hereabouts, of the famous lager, the Germans took no small degree of pleasure in renewing their old acquaintance with it, but it took the American born some little time to school the appetite, which however, we may be pardoned for suggesting, is to-day tutored to a degree of average perfection. The faculty and invalids, alike, now proclaim, in many instances, that ale stands unrivalled as a tonic, while he who sips more as a matter of enjoyment, considers beer to be amply "headifying" for him. We therefore draw the inference that a brief sketch of our local brewing interests will be acceptable and duly appreciated all round.

 REYMANN'S BREWERY,

 located on the banks of Wheeling creek, in the east end of the city, was first put into operation in 1849, but was only succeeded to by its present proprietor in 1865, since when neither pains nor expense have been spared in perfecting its productions and its facilities; hence, in magnitude, this still stands the lion institution of its kind in West Virginia. The front view of the building is an imposing specimen of architecture, in brick and stone, extending three hundred and sixty feet along the front, being three and four stories high to meet the requirements of several departments. The premises stand at the base of a huge hill, and are favored with the advantages of an ample supply of the purest spring water, coal workings almost adjacent, and only a short distance from river and railroad facilities to all parts. The interior of the brewery is a model of a system, and is appointed with every desirable modern facility yet discovered in the art of brewing. The magnificent cellar accommodation is also a special feature. The cool, dark cells extend into the hill hundreds of feet, are perfect vaults in solid, dry and impervious rock, being lofty, well ventilated and throughout fitted regardless of expense, with cold air pipes running from a mammoth freezer, constructed at an immense cost, and by which an evenness of temperature is maintained, or if desired, in the very height of summer, from 38 to 40 degrees can be kept with ease. The united capacity of the cellars we could hardly estimate, but the firm usually keep from 7,000 to 8,000 barrels on hand through the summer, while their annual product may be estimated at 13,000 barrels. A fine brick-built bottling works is also conducted near by, and through the summer Reymann's famous beer is put up in glass to an enormous extent, for family consumption as well as restaurant purposes. The extensive business conducted at this brewery is a high compliment to its enterprising and popular proprietor, while forming an important item in Wheeling's manufacturing resources." From.










 "The remains of the Reymann Brewing Company.

 Reymann Brewing Company

 The remains of the Reymann Brewing Company.
 Reymann Brewery, located in Wheeling, West Virginia, was once an integral part of the city's rich German heritage that date to the 19th century. Wheeling, known as an early prominently German community in the northern panhandle of the Mountain State, boasted its unofficial nickname, the Beer Belly, with pride as it was a city filled with over 130 taverns and saloons. The largest of the breweries in the state was Reymann.

 History
 George Reymann, prior to his immigration to the United States in 1853, was a German teacher.(1) After settling in Wheeling, his son, Anton Reymann, entered into the local school district until it was forced to close because of a smallpox outbreak. Only 17 years of age at the time, Reymann began working for local brewer P. P. Peck, who operated possibly the first brewery in Wheeling, the Franklin Brewing Company,3) dating to 1849.(1)(4) Reymann served as an apprentice for four years. The brewery grew in size, and was relocated to 15th Street between Market and Main.(3)

 In 1863, Peck retired because of health complications and named Reymann manager of the brewery.(3) Two relatives, Beck and George Reymann, opened a tavern and storage cellar at 17th and Wetzel Street. When Anton's uncle passed away, he purchased an interest in the tavern, later acquiring full ownership.

 After operating the brewery on 15th Street for several years, Reymann constructed a larger, more modern facility along the north bank of Wheeling Creek on the site of the tavern in 1865.(3) Located in the Manchester neighborhood,(1)(2) the brewery became the largest in the state, with its caverns holding between 7,000 and 8,000 barrels of beer.(3)(4) The main building had a width of 360 feet and was constructed of brick with a stone foundation. Natural springs provided fresh water and coal from a nearby mine was the source of electricity. In 1881, the Reymann brewery offered stock for the first time.

 Reymann later became known as a stockholder in the Wheeling and Elm Grove Railroad and president of the Wheeling Park company.(1)(3) He was also president of the State Fair association and also as co-founder and vice president of the German Fire Insurance Company, and later became involved in the founding of the German Bank, which became known as WesBanco.

 West Virginia became a dry state in July 1914 under Yost's Law, and Reymann's brewery was forced to close.(1)(2) After its closure, the Reymann Packing Company was formed by Paul O. Reymann, son of Anton Reymann, and was operated with success until it was purchased by Wilson Packing Company of Chicago.(3) The packing company was later abandoned, and a considerable portion of the brewery later became home to the Central Beverage Agency.

 During World War II, the caves and cellars that extended from the brewery was once considered the site of an air raid shelter for Wheeling.(3) Henry C. Miller, of the Wheeling Realty Company, who was also in charge of shelters for the local Civilian Defense Corps, proposed the idea based on the fact that bombers from the Atlantic coast could reach Wheeling in an attempt to avoid heavily fortified and defended coastal cities, and attempt to bomb inland industrialized regions." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From this cool place.


----------



## botlguy (Dec 18, 2010)

WOW ! ! !   I'm really impressed. Thank you, That is a huge amount of information. I luv this forum, you guys (& gals) are terrific.


----------



## madman (Dec 19, 2010)

yo surface killer info as well as pix! you da man!


----------

